# She Needs Space! WTF?? Part 2



## Alwaysconfused (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello guys. 

I really appreciate the advice from all of you. IF you read my last post (Part 1) you will get the backstory. As suggested I started to do some investigating on her phone. I found out that she has been calling and texting someone all day and night while I was at work. I called the number to find out if it was another M and it was.

The next day I went to the courthouse and got the separation papers filed and served her at work. I got a call and a text from her immediately. First she was mad asking me "How could I do this to her?" I went on to explain to her that I have some evidence that she has been calling and texting someone often and if she wanted to get some support she can call him. She first denied it. 

We went to a MC the next day and she swore that there was nothing going on. She said that he is a friend that she has known for years and has recently found out that he is suicidal and needs some support. She also said that she did not want to tell me because she thought I would get jealous and mad. I told her that if she would have been honest with me from the get go we would not have this problem. 

She has not been able to tell me that she loves me, touch me or even have a conversation with me for longer than two minutes if it doesnt concern our son for months (exactly 5 since the EA started)

I think that since I have uncovered her EA (of course she has denied it) she is a different person who now wants to talk and have conversations...the whole bit. This even more confirms that there was something else. I asked her in MC why has she contacted him more than me? She had no answer. 

Am I being a fool or did she really move on?? Should I continue to move on or keep my stance and let the separation/ divorce finalize.?:scratchhead:


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Fist off do not make any dicision on the fly.These are long lasting dicisions and should be looked at for a while until your head is clear.

Second is the affiar continuing? If yes then let the divorce finalize.

Your wife is either comfortable with the way things are going and has moved on or is trying to sweep this under the carpet.

So, I suggest you confirm if the affair is still going on, then ask her if she will stop all contact with OM. 

Stay on your current course it is now up to her to change it with a honest R with true remorse.

Some how I get the feeling she is somewhat relieved that the affair is now out in the open. The question is will she stop.


One important thing here is find out if the OM is married, if so without telling your W expose this affiar to OMW. This is a most in helping stop this affair!


----------

